# 漢字/한자/Hanja: 음력설날



## indigoduck

Hi all,

Who can write the Hanja for 음력설날 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenjoluma

陰歷
음력

설날 has no equivalent hanja.


----------



## Sunbee

음력 설날 is called 구정.
구정 is written as 舊正 for Hanja.

양력 설날 is called 신정.
신정 is written as 新正 for Hanja.


----------

